# For AnnaT : ) x



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Anna i've got some piccy's for you of ( Mooredekai) now called Sammy by Zoe  





































And Madam Dusty 





































Rolands piccy's will be on soon as the camera charges up Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Such a cutie


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww they look great Kim  How are you all getting on with them? Great piccies of Dusy


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Anna They are lovely boys  it took Sammy a while to settle but he's fine now  piccys of Roland as promised 



























xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Hehe so cute! He is looking fab! I shall pass these photos on to Emma too  What do the kids think of them?


----------

